# Dominio del Ingles tecnico.



## pepechip (Mar 15, 2008)

Seria interesante de que alguien proporcionara la traduccion del ingles a español de  todos los vocablos que se suelen utilizar en los datasheet. 

Seria como un diccionario de ingles a español, pero unicamente de los terminos que se suelen emplear en electronica.

saludos


----------



## skullus (Abr 1, 2008)

bueno mira si estas interesado existe un programa que se llama idiomax translation suite 5.0 que esta en softonic y aparentemente es bastante bueno(no lo probé)
 pero te ofrece la traduccion de textos especializados habria que ver si tiene electronica 
pesa 45Mb  por eso no lo probe porque si me pongo a bajarlo no termino mas 
de ultima alguien que tenga una conexion copada lo baja lo prueba y nos dice que onda el programa

esta en version de prueba por 30 dias pero completamente funcional de ultima si esta bueno lo instalamos y cuando se vence a los 30 dias lo desinstalamos corremos el ccleaner que nos limpia el registro y lo instalamos de vuelta ja que trucho

bueno espero que te sirva la información saludos


----------



## pepechip (Abr 1, 2008)

muchas gracias
pero yo esperaba algo mas simple, algo asi como 1000 vocablos como maximo.

saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 1, 2008)

Parece que no aprendemos, ya existió en su tiempo un diccionario de electrónica pero se abandono por que la cruda realidad es inglesa.

Os imagináis tenerse que aprender todos los nombre y siglas en ingles y en español... es de locos.

Por cierto pepechip, por que no se lo pides al PP ese gran partido defensora de la lengua Española.

Cuantas veces os habéis encontrado con el típico cacharrito/programa multilenguaje con
Ingles, aleman, frances y chino   donde esta el gran defensor del español heeeeee

Nuestros políticos, la real academia son unos cobardes y critican contra la lengua catalana para ganar cuatro votos y son incapaces de fomentar la lengua oficial a nivel internacional.


Estoy completamente en contra en la traducción de las palabras técnicas en electrónica.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Dano (Abr 1, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias
> pero yo esperaba algo mas simple, algo asi como 1000 vocablos como maximo.
> 
> saludos



aqui tienes una página que tiene dicionarios de traducción.

www.freetranslation.com


----------



## pepechip (Abr 2, 2008)

gracias a todos he encontrado lo que queria.
http://www.electronica2000.com/dic_elec/principal.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2008)

A la brevedad, con ingles no bastara. 

En EEUU potencia tecnológica, si las hay ¡, se reciben por año 100.000 Ingenieros, que es un numero importante, en China se reciben por año 10.000.000. 

Dentro de poco, hacia a donde girara el centro de gravedad tecnológico y que idioma se empleara en ese nuevo centro ? 

Notaron que los datasheet ahora vienen en Chino, Japonés e Ingles. 

Como se ven aprendiendo Chino ?


----------



## mcrven (Abr 2, 2008)

> Estoy completamente en contra en la traducción de las palabras técnicas en electrónica.



APOYADO COMPLETAMENTE TIOPEPE.



> Notaron que los datasheet ahora vienen en Chino, Japonés e Ingles.
> 
> Como se ven aprendiendo Chino ?



Anda fogonazo, ¿es que no te has fijao? Las descripciones en esos datasheets, está en chino, japonés o lo que corresponda... Pero la terminología y nomenclaturas, ESTÁN "IN ENGLISH"


----------



## macraig (Abr 2, 2008)

Sea como sea, aun tendremos al menos otros 50 anios de ingles... Asi que dudo mucho que yo tenga que aprender chino. 

El chino es muy complicado. El ingles Tecnico es mas bien simple, facil de aprender y con pocas ambiguedades... Asi que amigos, olvidense del diccionario de terminos tecnicos,  y a leer muchas datasheets... poco a poco se van pegando esos terminos.

Salu2.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2008)

Aca lo explica clarito

いまからはじめる電子工作」:設計製作の要点

実体配線図や設計図表などを紹介していく予定です。
詳細な解説および回路図は本書をご覧下さい。


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 2, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> いまからはじめる電子工作」:設計製作の要点
> 
> 実体配線図や設計図表などを紹介していく予定です。
> 詳細な解説および回路図は本書をご覧下さい。



Ojo con lo que escribes Fogonazo, no intentes confundir al Moderador.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 2, 2008)

Miraron últimamente los what' s New de microchip?.... resumen chinese,chinese,chinese, queda claro ¿no?

Los niños vienen de paris
La electronica de china
Los impuestos de Madrid

A y los goles por todos lados...


Fogonazo bajate de una vez el paquete de chinese que te veo un poco dubitativo


----------



## mcrven (Abr 2, 2008)

Oye Li-Ion, no sabía de las aptitudes que tienes para entender esos jeriglíficos.

Cuidado fogonazo, que el moderador está entrenado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2008)

Al margen de las bromas, China no es un gigante, es un hipergigante y se esta dedicando a aprender y mejorar y lo hace como corresponde a pasos agigantados, que en definitiva es similar a lo que hizo Japón después de la segunda guerra, primero copiaron mal, luego copiaron mejor, después diseñaron, fueron mejorando y ahora están donde están.

Respecto a la terminología, en efecto sigue escribiéndose en ingles, pero los comentarios  no solo vienen en ingles, sino también en japonés y chino.

Ya me ocurrio haber encontrado datasheet SOLO en japones

Sayonara


----------



## Dano (Abr 2, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Aca lo explica clarito
> 
> いまからはじめる電子工作」:設計製作の要点
> 
> ...



No eres el unico que sabe como traducir japones.



> La construcción electrónica que se comienza de ahora ": Punto principal de la producción del diseño el diagrama substancial y el diagrama etc. del diseño es el horario de que guarda el introducir. Explicación detallada y el diagrama esquemático esta visión del libro.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 3, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Japón después de la segunda guerra, primero copiaron mal, luego copiaron mejor, después diseñaron, fueron mejorando y ahora están donde están."


Y se fueron a china......


Sony, nintendo, phillips...


Lo siento no me gusta nada la politica china, es mucho peor que la EEUU era bush.
Algunos compañeros vuestros la estan pagando gracias a los acuerdos internacionales  que  hicieron. Es peligroso pactar con el diablo.

Un saludo y fuerza al spanish


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 18, 2008)

Atento a la necesidad de pepechip, recomiendo los siguientes videos a modo introductorio, como un primer acercamiento a la lengua anglosajona. 
Si bien no son exactamente el inglés técnico que a su tiempo solicitara el mencionado forista, seguramente lograremos un mejor entendimiento de aquellos con las sólidas bases que nos proveen estos afamados legos en la materia:

A cargo de los señores Daniel Rabinovich y Marcos Mundstock

YouTube - Lo Importante Que Es Saber Idiomas


A cargo de Mr. Casero & Company

YouTube - ChaChaCha (CNM Internacional 1)

Deseando que mi aporte sea de utilidad, atentamente

Ardogan Argodan Ardogogandan (*)

(*): para que no se preste a confusiones, 1er nombre, 2do nombre y apellido.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 18, 2008)

me parto con Les Luthiers. Son cojonudos por donde los mires... y les oigas!


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 17, 2008)

Hola amigos
Soy traductor técnico y embarcado la aventura de traducir la interfaz visual de un programa para el diseño de circuitos electrónicos y de las placas correspondientes bastante popular. El reto de mi labor lo veo en usar una terminología tal, para que la superficie del programa por un lado la entiendan los usuarios no expertos y para que por otro lado el usuario experto encuentre un "buen uso" del vocabulario español.
Como vivo en Alemania me falta el contacto activo con personas de habla española dedicadas a la electrónica. Acabo de buscar en el diccionario electrónico y quedo con dudas. Dos ejemplos del diccionario:

Pad: Corona alrededor de un vía o terminal de circuito
Significa esto que si en la barra de herramientas aparece el símbolo para un "pad" el texto correspondiente sería "corona"?
Layer: No figura en el diccionario. Sería "nivel" el termino adecuado?

Como ingeniero mecánico comparto la opinión expresada aquí que el uso de terminología inglesa bien establecida debería ser usada pues de otro modo una está traduciendo al inglés para saber qué demonios se está diciendo! debería haber una referencia que terminología inglesa se considera apropiada para ser usada en el español a Alemán como ejemplos!

Saludos

Hellmut


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 17, 2008)

Hellmut1956 dijo:
			
		

> Pad: Corona alrededor de un vía o terminal de circuito
> Significa esto que si en la barra de herramientas aparece el símbolo para un "pad" el texto correspondiente sería "corona"?
> Layer: No figura en el diccionario. Sería "nivel" el termino adecuado?



Desafortunadamente el español es tan variado que muchas veces el significado de una palabra varia en varios paises, y para complicar aun mas algunas cosas no tienen traduccion directa al español, asi que ya es comun decirlas en ingles (Hardware por ejemplo)

Ayudandote un poco con tu problema :

Pad.- es la pista de cobre que recibe el componente electronico y la soldadura que lo fija a la placa y le da la conductividad electrica, generalmente la conocemos por ese nombre (Pad o Pads en plural) pero tambien he escuchado que se le dice ojillo

Layer.- Es uno de los "pisos" donde van las pistas de cobre, la traduccion mas comun al español es "cara" (face en ingles) y para no confundirlas generalmente añadimos un termino para saber a cual de las caras nos estamos refiriendo como cara de componentes, cara de soldaduras, cara de potencia y asi sucesivamente...


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 17, 2008)

Efectivamente, para 'pad' no hay ningun termino en español de uso frecuente --> se utiliza sin traduccion.
Para 'layer', es mas apropiado traducir 'capa' (asi como un PCB multilayer es un circuito impreso multicapa).

Ciertos terminos de electronica varian de un pais a otro, pero diria que 'corona' por 'pad' en ninguno.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 17, 2008)

Mil gracias a _Eduardo_ y Chico 3001: 
Me voy por usar pad para pad, tal cual mis investigaciones han mostrado que pin queda pin o pines.
Por cual de las 2 versiones me voy para layer? Cara y capa, ustedes han mostrado usos de ambos términos.

Aquí, gracias a sus respuestas he podido verificar con terminología usada por empresas espanolas:

Layer: capa
Cara se usa para hablar por ejemplo de una tarjeta o placa electrónica, estos términos son equivalentes, si es poblada con componentes tanto en la cara de componentes como en la cara de soldadura. Una placa o tarjeta puede ser de una, dos o más capas.
En la misma investigación he visto confirmado el término corona cuando una empresa productora de tarjetas define el diámetro mínimo de una corona r el diametro de taladro ofrecido.

Repito, mil gracias.

hellmut


----------



## Manonline (Dic 17, 2008)

aca en argentina, usamos la palabra "isla" haciendo referencia al circulo de cobre donde se sueldan las patas/pines de un componente electronico.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 17, 2008)

Cual término usarían ustedes para que tanto los amigos de la Argentina, como los de otras partes de Iberoamérica se vayan a sentir confortables. Isla, corona o pad?

Permitanme preguntar otro término. 

"grid". El grid es la rejilla de coordenadas disponibles para enrutar pistas dentro de un programa para crear placas. Como se dice "grid" en español? Las pistas solo pueden enrutarse siguiendo el grid. Por ejemplo un grid de 0,1" o 2,54mm es adecuado para definir las "islas"/"coronas"/"pads" que tendrian en su centro una perforación/orificio para introducir los pines a ser soldados en la cara de soldadura.
Huy, esto suena como estrenando los términos aquí discutidos!


----------



## Manonline (Dic 17, 2008)

grid: grilla

y con lo de pad, en lo personal, estoy dudando entre isla o pad


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 17, 2008)

Para grid es correcto lo que dices.. generalmente la conocemos como rejilla

Para Layer creo que la definicion de eduardo es la mas entendible, capa

Para Pad definitivamente voto por dejarla igual... pad....


----------



## zaiz (Dic 17, 2008)

El significado de Pad es contextual (depende del contexto en que se utilice esa palabra).

Pad: bloque, tableta, almohadilla, cojincillo, cojinete, colchoncillo; relleno, block.

Ejemplos: 

Wordpad= tableta para palabras.

mousepad= cojincillo para el ratón.

paper pad= calcomanía.

circle pad= pegote circular.

launch pad= plataforma de lanzamiento (de cohetes)

En general pad se puede pensar como una placa o plasta plana.


----------



## Ardogan (Dic 22, 2008)

A pad he visto que lo suelen traducir como huella. No es un mal término, cada componente tiene su huella en un impreso, es fácil de visualizar (más si hablamos de que los componentes tienen patas o patillaje (*) ).

(*) término no apto para los que optamos por usar corriente en vez de amperaje y tensión en vez de voltaje.


----------



## Guest (Dic 22, 2008)

"grid", de tragarme 30000 tutoriales de 3D Max, se traduze como "Malla", es la malla de trabajo, espacio de trabajo hay infinito, pero la malla es la referecia del 0, normalmente se trabaja sobre la malla.

Esta explicacion no tiene nada que ver con la electronica, pero la duda es para un programa de enrrutado, el cual usa una malla para referenciarse a 0 y asi poder hacer el enrrutado, exactamente igual que en un programa de CAD 2D, por tanto yo diria "malla" en vez de "rejilla", que vienen a ser lo mismo si hablamos de mosquiteras, pero no si hablamos de fisica o de matematicas o de firologuia hispanica.

Para sembrar dudas ya estan red, redecilla, reja, cuadricula...


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 23, 2008)

AYYYY, yayei, no llores...  extractor del texto de una canción mejicana! 

Hola Hemp, ya estaba yo contento con ver la expresión "rejilla" confirmada en el excelente tutorial de eagle de Guadilla y Gálves, y ahora devuelta en dudas!


----------



## Manonline (Dic 23, 2008)

cada uno dijo una interpretacion distinta pero eso no quita qe todas esten bien. de hecho lo estan. utiliza la que mas te guste. todos los terminos son utilizados.

Yo: Grilla
Chico3001: Rejilla
Hemp: Malla

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 23, 2008)

Mil gracias Manonline!


----------



## fernandob (May 11, 2009)

hola, queria abrir un tema llamado INGLES TECNICO pero buscando (ven moderadores que me porto bien y busco antes   ......   ).
encontre este que esta muy bien encaminado.

bueno por mi parte voy a iniciarme en esto , aunque siempre lo esquive y estoy viejo , quien sabe, quizas para entrar al cielo pregunten algo en ingles y quiero estar preparado.

no, de verdad, hay algo que siempre note, hay tanto en ingles , y comenzando con las datasheet que envez de mirarlas "zafando" podria aprender muchisimo.
pero creo que saben que es el ingles "dificil de tragar" ..ya a uno de grande le cuesta mucho este tipo de cosas.

por mi lado escribo para tener este tema entre "mis temas" y para ver si alguein se quiere enganchar.

a vecs preguntaba a gente cercana , pero las palabras tecnicas son un bardo.
sin embargo aqui hay gente que lo maneja muy bien, *el lugar justo es * , si uno pide con cortesia y "pega" la oracion supongo que rapidamente alguien la podra traducir.

asi de a poco se puede ir haciendo uno de un diccionario y sacandose las dudas.

saludos ( en un tiempo mas en vez de saludos pondre hawar yu ,  o hellow che ....... o algo asi    )


----------



## mcrven (May 11, 2009)

Mirá vos pibe Fernandob...
Acordate que, en Internet hay un montón de traductores On-Line y que, si bien para traducir literatura son un asco, para lo técnico resultan ser aceptables.
Eso sí... traducen del INGLÉS al ESPAÑOL.
Con el argentino, nada que ver eh.

Saludos:

P,D.: En otras oportunidades, en este mismo foro hice el comentario de que: APRENDER INGLÉS básico y el argot relacionado con la electrónica, es básico para la supervivencia en este área pues, el 99% de esta tecnología, se encuentra sustentada en ese idioma.
Por otro lado, también en Internet, hay cursos gratuitos en diferentes áreas, que los dan On-Line. Muchos son gratuitos, así que, manos a la obra.
A APRENDER INGLÉS.


----------



## mcrven (May 11, 2009)

Hellmut1956 dijo:
			
		

> Mil gracias Manonline!



Amigo Hellmuth, ¿Estás tradicendo al español un CAD para electrónica?


----------



## fernandob (May 12, 2009)

gracias por lo de pibe mcrven   
voy a ponerme a buscar mas en la web.

igual se que ante dudas cuento con uds.   

para mi siempre fue un trago amargo y encima falta de tiemp o, pero vamos a tratar nomas .

saludos


----------



## Mark56 (Jul 17, 2021)

Ahora tengo un objetivo. Estudié para ser ingeniero mecánico durante mucho tiempo. Quiero atar mi vida a ella. Me han ofrecido un trabajo en el Reino Unido. No hablo muy bien el inglés. Al principio pensé que podría aprenderlo por mi cuenta. Pero a mí no me funciona. Vivo en Valencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2021)

Tenés ese Openenglish.com dónde aprenderás on line y con profesores nativos el Inglés Americano.

Si hablas el Inglés Americano (que es bastante mas retorcido) el Cambridge o el BBC te resultarán un juego.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 17, 2021)

Mark56 dijo:


> Ahora tengo un objetivo. Estudié para ser ingeniero mecánico durante mucho tiempo. Quiero atar mi vida a ella. Me han ofrecido un trabajo en el Reino Unido. No hablo muy bien el inglés. Al principio pensé que podría aprenderlo por mi cuenta. Pero a mí no me funciona. Vivo en Valencia. ¿Puede recomendar un tutor?


Empieza por poner todos los canales de la TDT en inglés a todas las horas del día, ver canales en inglés y entrar a foros en ingles.
El movimiento se demuestra andando.

Te hubiera dicho que te fueras a Benidorm pero estos veranos no han sido lo que eran


----------



## Mark56 (Jul 23, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Empieza por poner todos los canales de la TDT en inglés a todas las horas del día, ver canales en inglés y entrar a foros en ingles.
> El movimiento se demuestra andando.
> 
> Te hubiera dicho que te fueras a Benidorm pero estos veranos no han sido lo que eran



Llevo mucho tiempo viendo películas en inglés. Tengo problemas con el inglés hablado en particular. Por desgracia, no hay mucha gente que hable inglés en Valencia. Soy feliz cuando me encuentro con turistas en la ciudad y tengo la oportunidad de comunicarme. Me falta experiencia en la comunicación. Al mismo tiempo, estoy desarrollando mis habilidades en tecnología informática. He encontrado un tutor para clases de informática.


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 23, 2021)

Esta colección en general me gusta bastante (dummies) que adjuntare en rar.
A ver, aprender inglés requiere esfuerzo y lo ideal es desarrollar (o adaptar) metodos de estudio y aprendizaje y refuerzo, algunos es oyendo canciones, jugando juegos onda aventuras gráficas en inglés, mirando películas con subs en inglés, etc. Aunque dificil si no te sientas a leer libros de grámatica

Siguiendo, el 1º paso sera aprender los tiempos verbales junto a los pronombres (I, You, He, She, It, We, They) y verbos -de tiempo en tiempo, o sea, de uno en uno, no todos de golpe, y tras aprenderlos, puedes verlos todos de una, claro, lo ideal es procurar asociar y estandarizar el conocimiento, cosas de vincularlos entre sí-

I= Yo
You= Tu o vos, Ustedes o vosotros (You are the future =ustedes son el futuro)
He = El
She= Ella
It= Es, usado para animales u objtetos, a veces personas (it is him = es el)
We= Nosotros
They = Ellos



junto a las tres columnas de verbos irregulares y regulares.



Superadas esas cuestiones, vendrán detalles, que también son de importancia.

Una excelente página de diccionario online




__





						broad - English-Spanish Dictionary - WordReference.com
					

broad - Translation to Spanish, pronunciation, and forum discussions




					www.wordreference.com
				




El traductor de google puede escribir una palabra en inglés, pulsar el parlante y oir su pronunciación




__





						Traductor de Google
					

El servicio de Google, que se ofrece sin coste económico, traduce al instante palabras, frases y páginas web a más de 100 idiomas.




					translate.google.com.ar
				




Vince_michael_advanced_language_practice_with_key, libro para nivel avanzado, que lo encontre muy ameno y gran refuerzo del conocimiento (cuando ya tienes el nivel para leerlo), a diferencia del tortuoso Grammar in Use. Claro, puedes hojearlo, pero te recomiendo que sea para mas adelante


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 30, 2021)

Agrego algunas cuestiones:

Mantenerte incetivado suele ser uno de los principales motores para lograr algo, y el caso del aprendizaje de inglés no es exento a ello, y a menudo el incentivo va en trazar un objetivo y en la creatividad de los metodos de aprendizaje (es un tanto una parte de pedagogía y didáctiva, pero, es mas otro tema).

A modo de ejemplo, cuando tienes cierto nivel, puedes leer cosas que te interesen, pudiendo ser cosas serias y estandarizarias el conocimiento con otras cuestiones, o a modo de ocio (leer comics en inglés, etc). Es además, otra forma de mantener la motivación, ya que ponerse a leer alqo que resulta un plomazo sin ser imprescindible no ayuda mucho -onda leer la historia de Pirulo Juarez y sus logros, salvo que eso sea de tu intereses-

Organizarse también es importante, dado que debes de saber por donde arrancar y como continuar, como un tanto lo plantee.

Acostumbrarse que las expresiones y formas en inglés no son las mismas que solemos hablar: no solemos decir cosas como: Hemos estado estudiando =We have been studing.
Escuchar (listen) y oir (hear) no es lo mismo -eso me causo confusión cuando comence, a causa que es un error que se arrastra hace tiempo en nuestra lengua-

Termino, más allá que el inglés tecnico tenga su jerga, dificilmente aprenderas a moverte con el si no sabes bien el inglés básico, y si lo sabes, pues lo tendrás bastante más fácil.

4 ramas en el dominio del inglés:
LISTENING, SPEAKING, READING, WRITING


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 21, 2021)

Ponerse a formar un diccionario en terminos tecnicos y actualizarlo es una tarea bastante ardua. En todo caso, me parece que se puede hacer la clásica de imprimir el esquema con los terminos y recurrir a páginas como wordreference y/o el traductor de google, y luego ir anotandolos en el mismo esquema (de forma ordenada, o como mejor le resulte a cada uno)

Hay palabras encima que pueden tener varios significados, como nutt (nuez, chiflado, tuerca), y claro, es cosa de asociarlo debidamente.
En fin, el saber Inglés te proporciona también entender dobles significados o incluso verbos que son propios de esa lengua y no son tan fáciles de traducir, hasta hay expresiones más complejas, del llamado diccionario urbano.




Miro anime por la trama (plot)
Claro, es un juego de palabras



toke es un verbo unico, significa pitada, pero no cualquier tipo de pitada

give me a toke: 
dame una pitada


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 22, 2021)

El cap 3 de pag 61, los tiempos verbales y verbos, algo interesante, lamentablemente, Inglés para dummies no es lo que pareciá, a diferencia de Gramatica para dummies.

Ahora, conversando, no suele haber métodos mágicos para aprender inglés, aún cuando varios prometen el oro y el moro (como en tantas cosas, una típica es la perdida de peso sin esfuerzo). O sea, si arrancas en un instituto, tendrás para mucho, y una forma de aprender rápido -aunque entre comillas- es contar con un profesor que te enseñe sin tantas vueltas, claro, esfuerzo va a seguir requiriendo. Si arrancas como autodicacta, la manera que antes describí me parece la mejor.

Pero algo no me queda duda, deberas esforzarte.


----------



## Alice (Ago 22, 2021)

Gracias hellfire4 por el aporte creo en mi opinion que se debe de aprender porque hoy en dia el ingles esta en cada uno de los campos del conocimiento y casi siempre la mejor información esta en ese idioma (menos la info. de este foro que es la  excepción de la regla aunque en algunos pots bien difíciles para mi de entender le encuentro algunas que otra  coincidencias con el chino😅).

Con el ingles es lo mismo que con cualquier cosa que queramos aprender, se debe de funcionar (estudio+tiempo+experiencia). 
A mi en lo personal me a pasado que quería estudiar hoy y saber mañana al amanecer.  Yo estudie electricidad y no veia al principio cambios significativos solo a kirchhoff, faraday y muchos integrales tediosas , pero que con el tiempo te das cuenta que son bases fundamentales para aprender luego mas rápido y mejor. 
Hace un año y medio hice un pacto con migo mismo y me comprometi  con el ingles y aunque  hubieron momentos que no quería ver mas un libro ni una palabra mas pero a la vez estaba seguro que era parte del camino y  tenia que superar esos momentos.  Ahora veo ya resultados que al principio no y me falta todavia pero todo es cuestión de tiempo y esfuerzo, aunque luego de unos meses que le cojas  la vuelta te empieza a gustar pues empiezas entender y puedes distraerte con hobies mientras aprendes.
Espero que estas cortas😆 palabras les sirvan como apoyo para iniciarse o seguir aprendiendo . saludos y buena suerte👍
por cierto les recomiendo echarle una ojeada al método "Pimsleur" por lo menos para mi su forma de enseñar fue de gran ayuda.


----------

